# Silver, Lilac & Champagne Help! (Please Post Pics)



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been looking over mice genetics, and I'm trying to sort things out! Please help me fifure out the difference between lilac and silver mice, and what does a champagne look like? Please post pictures to show me the differences. I know the genotypes of what they are, but I wouldn't recognize one if it bit me on the nose. So post as many pics and descriptions as you can!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Different shades of silver:









Cham (dark) and dove:









Champagne:


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Ooooh now i want champagnes too


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

This is how I remember:

Pink Eyed black=Dove
Pink Eyed Blue= Silver
Pink Eyed chocolate=champagne
Chocolate X Blue=Lilac(Diluted Chocolate)

Lilac:


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay, so I had an agouti doe who, with a beige buck, made a pink eyed lilac. Does that mean one of them carries blue, one carries chocolate?


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Or maybe the baby was really a dove? It was the same color as the mouse above, but had pink eyes.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Lilacs have black eyes, doves have pink


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Most of the people I know that breed silvers, and the silvers I have (I don't breed purposely for them, they are just there at the moment lol) are actually dove based, not blue based.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

And many of the champagnes are lilac-based, not (just) chocolate-based.

There are large differences in color between pet store-derived animals and show animals, in that regard.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think that's the problem, mine's all pet store stock, so you have such lovely mice... that look nothing like mine. :lol:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah, I often find that people are saying the same thing and mean the same thing genetically but while two mice may have identical alleles that make both champagne, the one from the pet store will look totally different from the one from a show bench, even though both are technically champagnes!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

MouseBreeder said:


> Different shades of silver:
> 
> Cham (dark) and dove:
> 
> ...


Okay, so the two more tan/yellowish ones are champagnes? Then possibly one from the pet store might be even more bright and orangy? I saw a mouse that *might* be a champagne in the store, but I thought that it's nose and bum looked a little darker, almost like a siamese. Is this possible in this coat color? Does that mean that it oculd be a champagne, but maybe it is also cch/cch? Or some form of */cch?


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

And I know the mouse wasn't an argente, I can recognize those. I also saw a grey ticked mouse, can anyone post a lilac agouti to see if it looks similar? Thanks


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Autumn2005 said:


> Okay, so the two more tan/yellowish ones are champagnes?


Yes. Champagnes are (supposed to be) the color of...champagne.



> Then possibly one from the pet store might be even more bright and orangy?





> I saw a mouse that *might* be a champagne in the store, but I thought that it's nose and bum looked a little darker, almost like a siamese. Is this possible in this coat color? Does that mean that it oculd be a champagne, but maybe it is also cch/cch? Or some form of */cch?


No. cch/cch is chinchilla. I think you mean ch/ch, which is siamese and ch/c which is himalayan. However, it's still nearly impossible to have a mouse who is a/a b/b ch/ch p/p (champagne and himalayan at the same time) because the C- and P-loci are linked and a mouse who did happen to be both would be washed out to pure white (PEW).


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oops, sorry, thanks for correcting me, Jack! That's what I meant, although I did see a chinchilla mouse there as well. I feel a headache coming on...


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

You're very welcome. It's confusing because the only thing that separates cch/cch and ch/ch (on paper) is one little "c!" You wouldn't be the first or last to confuse them.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Lilac:









Lilac Satin:


----------

